
Show HN: Visually Create, Fork, and Share Bootstrap Themes (Critique My MVP) - futhey
http://www.forkstrap.com/
======
marwann
The idea is awesome for developers with basic knowledge of bootstrap, and
seems to make most people gain time too. The only bad thing is that your
website doesn't seem fully responsive, especially with the left iframe-like
menu. It's bad for a boostrap theme maker...

------
futhey
Feedback welcome!

